# Well I finally crossed over :D



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

I finally pulled the trigger. After contemplating between the prowler 13 and the tarpon 140 I went into WRO and guess what they had a couple of Liquid Logic Manta's 12's and 14's. Spent about an hour comparing the three of them. Narrowed my choice to the Tarpon 140 and the Manta 14. They were so similar I turned them over and they both had almost exactly the same bottom (wonder if the Manta copied the WS ) I really liked the way the Manta was layed out. Not as rounded in the cockpit area flatter more areas to mount stuff. Larger livewell area. To me it just looked better.

Also had it equipped with an anchor system, rudder, two flush mount in the back and a scotty in the front. adding a fish finder tomarrow. Carbon paddle and PFD I am ready to go.

Only problem was the set of wheels (roleeze) that go through the sculpper holes would not fit the Manta. So I either have to get the type that straps to the yak or have someone that can weld adjust the other ones. That can wait for now  

Looking forward to joining the plastic navy 

Thanks for everyones help in my search

Ken


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Welcome to the world of yak fishin'.  

Maybe you can join NTKG, Shooter and me Tuesday evening. 

I look forward to paddlin' with ya. 

By the way ... very nice yak.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Aw Damn....................*

And here I thought you finally saw the light and crossed over to America's team.....lol..........just kiddin. Good luck with your new toy. Enjoy it.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

RedskinFan228 said:


> wonder if the Manta copied the WS


ha. i dont know how they got away with it. looks like a nice kayak to fish from just based on the pics i've seen, but then again it ought to be considering they just took one of the better ones on the market (tarpon) and improved upon it.

anyhow, congrats and let's hear a report on her maiden voyage.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks guys, he saaid it would be ready on Sunday. Except for the rudder. Had to order one from Liquid Logic, they wont ship until Sept 1, looks like I will be fishing the TKAA challange ruderless LOL

Probably wont get her in the water untill Friday/Saturday so will post on first trip around then. May try to sneak her out sonner if ole lady cuts me loose . Of course location will be top secret dont want no photo ops for you guys when I roll it and flop around trying to get back in LMAO. but got to learn sometime huh

So you guys name your yaks ?


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

RedskinFan228 said:


> So you guys name your yaks ?


well, i had taped an "M" over the "R" on my tarpon for a while when i first got it but it fell off..


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Very unlucky to make a voyage in an un-named vessel....

Mine's name is "Big 'Uns".....You decide what I'm referring to.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

congrats on the new Manta, its a sweet boat!


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Railroader said:


> Very unlucky to make a voyage in an un-named vessel....
> 
> Mine's name is "Big 'Uns".....You decide what I'm referring to.



Big un's huh sounds like something good ole Al Bundy would say. Gotta love poor ole Al LOL


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Well, when I got in mine for the first time I heard the yak grunt so I am thinking I ought to put a sign on it "OVER SIZE LOAD"  does that count?


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

Ken, you can make your own cart. I bought the Roleez wheels and axle and made a PVC frame to fit inside the scupper holes. I had a picture posted on the old TKAA website before it got hakked. I'll put a new one up there and post a link here. It's really easy to make. 

Tom


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

erfisher said:


> Ken, you can make your own cart. I bought the Roleez wheels and axle and made a PVC frame to fit inside the scupper holes. I had a picture posted on the old TKAA website before it got hakked. I'll put a new one up there and post a link here. It's really easy to make.
> 
> Tom


Tom that would be great. Thanks for your help.

Ken


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

Ken,

I just posted those pics on www.tkaa.org. I don't know how to post pics here. You have to register on the TKAA site to gain access to the forums now. Hope it helps.

Tom


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks Tom. Was planning on joining the TKAA anyways now that I am a Yak owner

Ken

Just talked with Blair at WRO and mine should be ready this weekend. He is finishing up with my fish finder instalation. Still have a few things I will need I am sure. Once I get out in it I will find out some small things that I will need like floating pliers and stuff. Need to get a better waterproof radio.....hell cant leave home without one


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i'd get some straps for your rods/tackle bag etc...and when you put your wallet/cellphone in the hatch make sure its closed and LOCKED...talk to fireball...he'll tell you...


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

rattler said:


> i'd get some straps for your rods/tackle bag etc...and when you put your wallet/cellphone in the hatch make sure its closed and LOCKED...talk to fireball...he'll tell you...


Got that covered LOL I already talked to Howie that aint gonna happen to me ....I hope


----------

